# Evap?



## beclou94

So I thought I saw something on my test this morning as it was developing but I wasn’t sure as it was so so faint. I gave up and chucked it, but then being the POAS addict I’ve become, I went back to it an hour or so later ( I know! :dohh: ) but this is how it looked? Is it an evap? I’m not sure on DPO as this is my second cycle after miscarriage and I’ve had some spotting irregularly since the miscarriage. Thank you for looking! :)


----------



## beclou94

Another closer pic! :)


----------



## beclou94

Think these tests are just bad. :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've used these loads and never had an issue with them hun, sending you lots of luck x


----------



## beclou94

xxmyheartxx said:


> I've used these loads and never had an issue with them hun, sending you lots of luck x

Thanks hun. I’m going to TRY and hold off for a few days, and then test again with FMU! X


----------



## mrshistory

I see something on all of them. Fingers crossed this is the start of your bfp!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck


----------

